

Digital Tool Raises Over $20,000 Via Crowdfunding - acremades
http://www.rockthepost.com/posts/view/1310/Musicxfm-Fighting-Music-Piracy

======
cstrat
Interesting idea, applying this to myself I woud listen to music everyday -
but only make a purchase from the marketplace once a year or so (depending on
what is being sold I guess). Not sure if the sums will add up, I agree that
some money for the artists is better than none - but with other streaming
services competing and paying more to the artists why would this be
successful?

